# Carter 3



## BGN24F (Jun 28, 2008)

Good, especially Shoot Me Down.


----------



## dankman121 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have been anticipating c3 for like 2 years and he took so long to produce it that i lost my liking of his music, he still comes clean on alot of shit but most of it is just rhyming metaphors for nothing relative


----------



## fukdapolice (Jul 11, 2008)

i hate waynes music, im not trying to start an arguement cuz i always get into it with my boys about wayne & his music. i havent heard c3, and i dont plan to, ever.

i just cant appreciate any of his music... and the fact that he thinks hes the greatest rapper alive pisses me off lol


----------



## brizzle33 (Jul 13, 2008)

the reason it took so lon is becouse the first cater 3 got leaked so he had to make a new 1 which sold 1million copys in th first week even when it was leaked ofr the second time


----------



## grape swisha (Jul 13, 2008)

wayne aint tha best rapper alive. his music aint got a reason it jus random ass rhymes. he aint got my respect. and he homo n shit kissin birdman.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lil wayne has so much power over his fans, i think he's the only rapper who can say "i smell smoke and somethin sizzlin 
thats her pussy so hey pussy play wit pussy or play pussy"

hes got some of the most retarted lyrics but those are the ones that get stuck in your head. Either way hes a good artist


----------



## brizzle33 (Jul 14, 2008)

lil wayne is the rawest dude there is he may b gay and a fake blood but who really cares u were listento his shit b4 he kissed birdman and b4 he was wear red so either way his shits hot and millions like it so he must be good


----------



## leowjb (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah this CD is pretty good. I like all the songs that have really nice beats in them.. 3Peat, La La, etc...


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 1, 2008)

Overrated, but at least he tried some new shit


----------



## BubbaSlick (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha, he's a homo for kissin pops? And every rapper thinks they're the greatest. You all have retarded arguments..


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 3, 2008)

That song he did on Bun B's album - "Damn Im Cold" was pretty good. Catchy


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 4, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> Haha, he's a homo for kissin pops? And every rapper thinks they're the greatest. You all have retarded arguments..



its not his real dad hes just real close uz birdman sighned him when he was 13 or w/e


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 4, 2008)

That CD aint shit. "Best rapper alive" should at least make sense, and not just have hot beats with occasional punchlines.

Hes mediocre at best.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok i know alot of this may have been allready said but im sayin it again
1. Carter 3 is quite possibly one of the greatest albums of all time, if u havent heard it in tis entirety give it a chance for real you owe it to the guy
2. Birdman is Waynes step dad who has took care of wayne since he was 11 and if u say that kissing your father is gay than i suggest u check ur relationship with your father
3. you cant say lil wayne is not real because he has been busted with everything he says he be doin he had over 200 grams of the sweet mary jane over 100 grams of cocaine over 42 extacy pills and he also had codine and a stolen gun on him so you cant say he isnt real
4. EVERY absolutly EVERY rapper claims to the best so why do u hate on him for saying it............think about it, is it because he really is and he makes all of u feel salty for doubting him 

im just saying check ur self before u check a man who until recently hadnt released a mainstream album for over 4 years and still headlined EVERY show he does there are rappers that released albums this year that arent even headling not just little underground rappers either big name rappers

think about it...


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 5, 2008)

Wayne has this industry in a head lock right now, the man is Rare these days no rapper is selling a million plus first week. dude had 200 thousand plus interternet download sales. And for the people that hate on him about being metaphoricly ill, Please!! so what are you saying a rapper that writes, cant put metaphores together and is broke, but the street full of crack heads credits is better. Come on,I have listened to wayne since he was a squeky ass kid that fired off a few bars in the middle of a bg or juvy track. This rapper has evolved into a monster in the rap world and he is eating this bitch right now. Only beef i have is too much prometh and other retarted drugs latley, sometimes he sounds a bit retarted when he gets to wasted on them and raps. C3 is good, i like to roll out to it with an L This is just my opinion, and if you dont like him thats fines too. but b/f you start saying he sucks, or he has no cred, or other bs people come up with, THINK money check,lyrically inclined check,cred well I would say he got cred in the bank, so check. I mean what else do you need from a rapper PLEASE. and the homo shit, you ridiculous homophobic people, the man gave the dude that made him a kiss on the lips....Very weird i will agree but GAY. listen I know a lot of peeps dont get out into the world that often but in a lot of other worldly countries giving a kiss to any gender expresses a sincere gratitude and appreciation to whom ever you kiss. Its accepted, but americans automatically assume the dude is getting but f'd....Love him or hat em this rapper is making you all do something.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> ....Love him or hat em this rapper is making you all do something.



as he says himself


"you can love me or hate me,
i swear it wont make me or break me,
and i be goin where ever the money take me, 
until they funeral and wake me,
and dont wake me,
cause im sleepin, and im dreamin,
and im just hustlin livin what i be preachin,
dog and theres a problem when the homies not eatin."


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

GoodbyeFreedom said:


> That CD aint shit. "Best rapper alive" should at least make sense, and not just have hot beats with occasional punchlines.
> 
> Hes mediocre at best.


I and everyone i know and dont kno bump dis all da in zone 1 and also T.I. n jeezy dats all you hear you dont hear rock only rap n Rnb but not so much. *You can't walk down da street without hearin 3peat or mr. carter.*

People bootlegged dis CD befo it came out n still went n got da real one cause it's dart hard bra.

U crazy da first song he go too hard wat u mean. He came wit his game on dis and da carter II carter one won't da hard. *I'm cold is a hard song too i still bump dat too for whoeva said dat.*

Listen to it completly and listen to wat he says pple like me n my friends live what he says I guess dats y we can relate to it. 

Dats ya opinion though wat do u bump if you not a rap fan?.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

dipset used to be hard but dey bullshittin now fo sum reason dey puttin out shit. I used to be a big dipset fan. Still waitin on write away and the Regan Era from juelz n writer. *Juelz did kill u aint got nuthin on weezy C3.*


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ok i know alot of this may have been allready said but im sayin it again
> 1. Carter 3 is quite possibly one of the greatest albums of all time, if u havent heard it in tis entirety give it a chance for real you owe it to the guy
> 2. Birdman is Waynes step dad who has took care of wayne since he was 11 and if u say that kissing your father is gay than i suggest u check ur relationship with your father
> 3. you cant say lil wayne is not real because he has been busted with everything he says he be doin he had over 200 grams of the sweet mary jane over 100 grams of cocaine over 42 extacy pills and he also had codine and a stolen gun on him so you cant say he isnt real
> ...


So you are pretty much in love with his image... nice. lmao. Congrats, you have bought into the hype. Hes not the greatest rapper alive. Esp. when KRS-ONE, Slick Rick, Jay-Z, Outkast, 2/3rds of RUN-DMC, LLCoolJ, Big Daddy Kane, Rakim... the TRUE G.O.A.T.s are still alive.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

haha however none of them are putting out music any more
bought into the hype how do u by into police reports you sound dumb
krs-one is ight never was the best though 
slick rick will tell u a good story but that about it
jay z cant really hang any mroe hes still got a few bars left but not many
outkast -big boi is shitty andre 3000 is still a beast though
run dmc cant lyrically match weezy neither can ll cool j
rakim was sick but he aint been doin shit
and all those artists are old how are u gonna compare someone from that 80s-90s market to someone now, it just isnt the same


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha however none of them are putting out music any more
> bought into the hype how do u by into police reports you sound dumb
> krs-one is ight never was the best though
> slick rick will tell u a good story but that about it
> ...


You are too dumb to realize greatness. Go to any hip hop forum and say that shit... see what their response is. Getting arrested for having however many grams of weed when youre in his position is STUPID. That doesnt make you cool. Rhyming ability has nothing to do with how many times so and so has been arrested.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

i didnt say it was COOL 
i said it happened
and no i realize that those are all great rappers
and they made hip hop what it is today
but go to any hood in America and i GUARANTEE 50% of people in there agree that lil wayne is the greatest rapper alive
get into any car in the hood i bet there is a lil wayne cd 
and if ur talking about what i said about krs-one 
sorry i just dont like his style all that much still respect him but i just dont like tha style


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i didnt say it was COOL
> i said it happened
> and no i realize that those are all great rappers
> and they made hip hop what it is today
> ...


LMAO... i dont have to go to a hood. Actually thats the place where im trying to get out of... its not fun ya know. People respect wayne for his mixtapes, which are waaay better than the carter 3. The carter 3 isnt double platinum because people from the hood went out and got it.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

haha every1 in my hood has it
his mixtapes are fire 
and he realeases so many
and if u think any mixtape he ever released 
(except drought 3 and Dedication 2)
is better than the carter3 than u are smoking something
and its sure as hell not weed
the guy sold 1 mil in 1 week thats like impossible now adays 
and regardless if he is the greatest rapper alive or not
he got the whole world buzzin
love him 
or
hate him
its still an obession


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> haha every1 in my hood has it
> his mixtapes are fire
> and he realeases so many
> and if u think any mixtape he ever released
> ...


EXACTLY. people are obsessed... right now. that doesnt mean the guy is the best ever. Hell crack is the best thing in the world to some people...

doesnt mean its the best drug EVER.


----------



## maryjanelover (Aug 5, 2008)

i heard the album about a week ago. i heard every single track months ago off his mix tapes. no bullshit.....every track


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 5, 2008)

acctually from what i hear crack is the best drug ever you will never feel like u do the first time u smoke crack


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> acctually from what i hear crack is the best drug ever you will never feel like u do the first time u smoke crack


...

wow.

you proved my point. lmao. just because the first hit of crack is AMAZING, its the best drug ever? Nevermind everything that comes before it, and the shit after it, its all about the moment right? lol.

dont take offense to anything im saying, im not trying to start drama. its just a lil discussion.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 5, 2008)

grape swisha said:


> wayne aint tha best rapper alive. his music aint got a reason it jus random ass rhymes. he aint got my respect. and he homo n shit kissin birdman.


Hell motha Fuckin Yeah!!!


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 5, 2008)

good bye fredom do you know what your talking about? 1,000,000 cds in 1 week and hes not the greatest??? c'mon dude whos better then that thats like saying a hondas better then a lambo i mean i guess you just dont know greatness when you see it


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 5, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> its not his real dad hes just real close uz birdman sighned him when he was 13 or w/e


It doesn't matter...It's still 100% dick on dick action...


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> good bye fredom do you know what your talking about? 1,000,000 cds in 1 week and hes not the greatest??? c'mon dude whos better then that thats like saying a hondas better then a lambo i mean i guess you just dont know greatness when you see it



brizzle33 do you know what youre talking about? Just because you are over exposed to a bunch of media driven kids (where the tv and radio tells them how to dress, act, and speak), doesnt mean youre the best ever.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> It doesn't matter...It's still 100% dick on dick action...


LMAO!!! exactly!!! i guess they think its ok for michael jackson to sleep in the same bed with kids too.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> 2. Birdman is Waynes step dad who has took care of wayne since he was 11 and if u say that kissing your father is gay than i suggest u check ur relationship with your father
> 
> think about it...


Don't turn your back on this guy...


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 5, 2008)

End of story right here...







That ain't Gangsta... any way you look at it..


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 5, 2008)

That looks like some gangstalicious shit! lmao!

"Homies ova hoes..."http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Story_of_Gangstalicious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eOrjAaef-4


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny Shit GoodbyeFreedom...

I busted up when shorty was wearing the ganstalicious gear...


----------



## duecedime (Aug 5, 2008)

lil wayne groupies!!!
stop riding pipe


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 5, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> End of story right here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy on the rights face cracks me up. hes like what the fuck???


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 5, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> i didnt say it was COOL
> i said it happened
> and no i realize that those are all great rappers
> and they made hip hop what it is today
> ...


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sorry what did you say? 
I couldn't here you on the count of wayne and birdman slobbin on page 4...LOL J/K

I hear ya. If your feeling his stuff that's straight...Whateva gets yo head bobbin..

I'm just saying I'm not feeling him...Nor will I let him baby sit my son or nephews..LOL


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 6, 2008)

LMAO! im just saying... C3 aint all that... could have been wayyyy better, and everyone around here is saying the same thing.

Oh and hes not the best rapper alive. lmao


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

I think right now lil wayne appeals more to the younger generation. They seem to envy him. My girls like him alot but then again they also like soulja boy haha.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 6, 2008)

GoodbyeFreedom said:


> brizzle33 do you know what youre talking about? Just because you are over exposed to a bunch of media driven kids (where the tv and radio tells them how to dress, act, and speak), doesnt mean youre the best ever.


 i dont drees act or speak the way anything tells me 2 but i know good music and when yu havent released and cds in like 3 yrs and ur still on top you cant be bad average or even good you have to be great look at eminem he suspose to be great but wheres he at i mean hes startin to come back but he fell of for awhile same with lil flip


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Don't turn your back on this guy...


how u just gonna twist my words like that
so wat he kissed the guy
like mane said its old bro drop it
and i suggest all u people 
"hatin for no reason"
to sit back wit a big fat ass bleezy
and spark that bitch up and listen to the ENTIRE ALBUM
listen to his words
and how they flow with his beats
if u do that then you can talk all the shit u want
but until u listened to the whole album i dont wanna hear shit from any of u


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> i dont drees act or speak the way anything tells me 2 but i know good music and when yu havent released and cds in like 3 yrs and ur still on top you cant be bad average or even good you have to be great look at eminem he suspose to be great but wheres he at i mean hes startin to come back but he fell of for awhile same with lil flip



em is releasing a album here soon called king mathers
and fuck flip he a homo and i only ever liked like 2 songs of his
he damn sure aint the freestyle king
and boosie murked him so thats why he aint done shit but ya it was 4 yrs just a lil correction


----------



## Ganjagreenthumb (Aug 6, 2008)

if u think that lil waynes just throwing out rhyming metaphors and that they don't have any real meaning yo need to listen to his songs better like Dr. Carter that shit goes deep if u listen


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

dr. carter is one of the hardest songs i ever heard
ever!
period
he completely destroyed it
and didnt even seem like he was trying


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

Calm down Drobro23...
I meant it as a joke...

All I know is plain and simple...
I don't care if it's your birth father, Yo homie, yo step dad....
If you a man....kissing another man.... Your a fudge packer...

Everytime I hear his high voice I imagine this motha tongue kissin his daddy...
Not gangsta....

I don't know how tough the HOMO sexual gangs around yo hood are but...

Just saying...

I got to respect the rappers I bump... 
I'm not down with the guy on guy action...So I ain't got no respect for him...

Just saying...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

how is it homosexual to kiss your father
ur just homophobic.....


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> how is it homosexual to kiss your father
> ur just homophobic.....


On the Mouth?????????

Anybody???????

If your a little kid, I can see kissin daddy on the lips....
But for fuck sake there needs to be a cut off age...

I got no problem with gay dudes, (as long as they aren't eyeballing me like a piece of meat or something) 

But I'm into gangsta rap....
Lil Wayne ain't gansta.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

what makes u gangsta?
1. Claim a gang - Bloods
2. Lines about gun play - Imma ride for my mutha fuckin niggas, most likely imma die with my finger on the tirgger." plus an uncountable amount more
3. Lines about drugs - byahahhahahahaha do i even have to give an example?
4. Proof that u really are what u say u are - Rapper Lil Wayne arrested for drug possession | Entertainment | People | Reuters

so how is he not gangsta?????


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

Non of that shit makes you gansta....

It makes him a fake gay gansta rapper...not a gangsta

Half those charges he got just to boost album sales cause everyone was forgetting who the fuck he was...

So what he claims blood... If you were a Blood Leader, would you kick out the homo OR keep collecting Dues from his ass and get rich off him.... I'm guessing the get rich off him part... 

Plain and simple
You can't be a real gangsta and a homo...
You can be a fake gansta and a homo....

When was the last time you said, 
"See those gay guys there....They gangsta. We better not fuck with them"

I got a feeling we could go back and forth all day with this Drobro23...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

your retarded 
do u have any proof at all that he is not really a blood???
any proof?
i have proof that he most likely is
1. he grew up in holygrove which is a blood area of the city
2. his father (real dad Dwayne Michael Carter Sr.) was a crack dealer and a blood leader
3. baby (step dad) is a real blood
4. every1 that was signed to Cash Money back in the day were bloods and a very young impressionable wayne rolled with them everywhere they went 

and god damn ur stupid for saying the man is a homo
he gets more pussy in a week than ur ass will ever get in ur entire life
look at the girls he gets with i.e. (trina) she is one of the baddest girls on earth man so how is he gay just because he gave the man who made him what he is today the success that he is today a peck on the lips


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

prince is fruity as fuck but he has bad ass girls too haha. im sure wayne isnt gay but i sure the fuck aint never kissed my dad on the lips EVER. didnt 50 cent kiss game on the lips?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

u meant the artist formerly known as prince?
haha what the fuck how can u even bring him into this conversation haha


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw that wayne had bad ass girls so I thought I would throw "prince" in there for fun


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

I never said he wasn't a blood...

I'm saying whoever runs the bloods...trust me it's not lil wayne...
At one point and time he had to make a decision... 1. Kill Wayne or 2. Turn a blind eye to his homo ways and continue making money off the homo...

If he's a blood then he's paying dues...
That means he's handing over a large chunk of money to the leader every month.

I'm guessing the leader values money over anything else...
Or the Bloods just don't mind having a pillow biter or 2 in the crew....

Either way it doesn't make him gangsta..
There is no way in fucking hell you can convince the real gangstas out there that cock sucking is a gangsta way of life....

Your either gangsta or homo

There is no cross breeding


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

i have come to a conclusion
u are entierly retarded
bloods take care of each other 
do you know what blood stands for???
cause i dont think u do


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> 2. his father (real dad Dwayne Michael Carter Sr.) was a crack dealer and a blood leader


There you go.. daddy pulled some strings to keep his fairy ass alive

He might get more ass then me in a week then I ever will but hes still a closet fag
Homo
Butt pirate
Pole smoker
However you wanna put it....


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw a video on youtube that had spider loc and some other guy and they had 2 escalades surrounded and were saying lil wayne was in one and baby was in the other and they kept knocking on the windows saying whats up cuz whats up cuz, whats up with all that blood shit you was yelling. Then they kept saying how they were bitch and wouldnt come out. You even see that body guard who was on the milli video get out after a while but you never see lil wayne or baby so im not sure if it was true or not. I will try to find the link but the video is pretty worthless since you dont see them in it


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bloods=
Brothers lick others odd dicks....
I'm not sure


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

daddy died when he was 14..........just thought ud like to know that
and it stands for 
Brotherly
Love
Over
Oppressive
Disorder
that means that these guys look out for each other no matter what period!


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

heres the video where they supposedly were confronting wayne and baby...
YouTube - 40 Glocc, Spider Loc, And Village Boo Chasing Lil' Wayne ! and he call POLICE!

and they supposedly have lil waynes young money chain on this video...
YouTube - LIL WAYNE BLOOD CHAIN SNATCH BY CRIP 40 GLOCC VILLAGE BOO


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> it stands for
> Brotherly
> Love
> Over
> ...


Of course they do, Gays have been oppressed for too long...they gotta do something..LOL


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

the video is most likely a fake
seeing as u never see baby or wayne
and if they were gonna be that close to each other why would they be in 2 different cars
and spider loc has enough money he prolly had a chain made (if he does have it) and those are his escalades they are all crips
they just wanted to show out to get some plublicity


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

what about the bodyguard that was in waynes video? he was on the video where they were blocking the escalades.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok........ you can hire people haha especially a body gaurd


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 6, 2008)

ok no 1 pointed this out but li wayne fucked trinas fine as a million times


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 6, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> ok no 1 pointed this out but li wayne fucked trinas fine as a million times


 
actually that was pointed out.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 6, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> ok no 1 pointed this out but li wayne fucked trinas fine as a million times


She's a hooker for hire...
(Seriously she is..if you don't know do your research)

What better way to cover your homo tendencies than to have a fine piece of ass like Trina walk next to you and kiss you a couple of times and say your a couple....

Sounds like a cover up to me?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha wow dude u seriously dissapoint me 
still talking about how he is gay
dude if hes gay
he covers it well
better than you....
because he fucks the baddest girls in the world
and alot of em every1 should just abandon talking about this because there are to many people like this fuck hating on him to give him the fucking chance of listening to an album fuck u dude.


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 7, 2008)

Drobro23 you keep on talk shit internt tough guy...

Dudes a fag...Period!

Why don't you go kiss daddy goodnight since It doesn't seem to bother you....

Calling me a fag...


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Drobro23 you keep on talk shit internt tough guy...
> 
> Dudes a fag...Period!
> 
> ...


Yea he could be a bitch but his personal life aint my business his rap game is. He don't act like a bitch on da music.
I feel you on da fag shit i was fuckin shocked when i heard it but i mean i got ova it dats his life bra. 

I fucks wit da CD u dont i mean pple should try n make you like em bra. I was just sayin to da pple sayin fuck him n didnt even listen to C3 all da way through or even understands his metaphors cause i thought it was gon be wack cause he got leaked out da ass so much. Homeboy couldnt keep his music under wraps.

*But he surprised so many pple from 3peat to u aint got nuthin (I hate don't get me or wateva it's called). Only heard like 2 tracks that got leaked n da rest was new so he do good under pressure n dont even get mad when pple leak his shit. dats talent to me.*


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Bloods=
> Brothers lick others odd dicks....
> I'm not sure


Even if you jokin bra dont do dat. I really dont care if it's da internet dats straight disrespect but i aint even gon go off cause it is da internet.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Oh lil wayne is just an associate bra, maybe a hardcore not no leader tho I know dat you can look at him n tell he aint no leader tho. I have neva heard him say wat status he was at, just dat he bang. But he cant be a leader cause he would bang whereva he go no matter wat.*


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Even if you jokin bra dont do dat. I really dont care if it's da internet dats straight disrespect but i aint even gon go off cause it is da internet.


Yeah I hear ya Mane,

But I ain't got no love for Bloods anyway... Never had one ride wit me...

I ain't gonna start claimin sets on RIU...

But I'm done I told my piece...

I'm just trying to inform the uninformed...

I bet for every person who read this thread.. at least half didn't know he kisses guys on his time off...

And unlike some people, Guy on Guy action isn't cool with us..

or our crews...


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I was just sayin to da pple sayin fuck him n didnt even listen to C3 all da way through or even understands his metaphors cause i thought it was gon be wack cause he got leaked out da ass so much. Homeboy couldnt keep his music under wraps.


I used to listen to wayne back in the day when he first came out in cash money..
until I ran ocross the pic and article...

He has skills I'll give him that.. but his kisses dudes on the LIPS!!!!

That is not gangsta to me and alot of other gangstas and neva will be...
Just a fact


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 7, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Yeah I hear ya Mane,
> 
> But I ain't got no love for Bloods anyway... Never had one ride wit me...
> 
> ...


It aint cool wit me either but i don't know him. He don't trap wit me he don't cop smoke from me so he aint assocaited wit me in no way.
yea he was a hoe fo dat but i dont put it against his rap game. Homos is nasty if i had one living near me n i knew i' be grossed da fuck out don't get it twisted.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 7, 2008)

LMAO yall are funny as hell.

i been said what i had to say about the dude. but this is the first ive actually cared about the fake blood thing... can yall explain this?

YouTube - Proof That Lil Wayne's A Fake Blood - EXPOSED

Im not even going to front, i have no "knowledge" nor have i been "blessed"

whatever the terminology is. is what they say in the video true or not


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 7, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMxZwX1ZKZo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NMxZwX1ZKZo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


3:30 he dates trina but hes gay ???
and also lil waynes always fucked up maybe he thought birdman was a chick lol


and to clear up the blood thing search lil wayne exclusive gang related


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 7, 2008)

does it really matter? lil wayne is a rapper, not a banger. he got popped with some shit on his tour bus, hes not a drug lord. hes in the entertainment business, so thats what he does ... entertains. 1 million sold in the first week ... thats pretty fucking good but it doesnt make him the best rapper, just says he has a strong fan base.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

its about advertising these days. he his definetly not a hardcore rapper and his voice is annoying. when he was with cash money he didn't show off like he does now. hes spoiled by his fans and money...kinda like nelly except lil wayne could blow him off the map if he got over this fame bullshit.

i also agree with joegallo.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 7, 2008)

dude lil wayne is still signed to cash money he is just the president!


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 7, 2008)

if the shit they come out with was these days is anything compared to their old shit ten they can call themselves the cash money millionaires again but they need to get their damn heads straight...birdman...what the fuck kind of name is birdman.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 8, 2008)

"But the _worst rapper_ I ever heard man Is the _wack ass_ motherfucking _Birdman"
-Afroman
_


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 9, 2008)

waynes old shit was good...some his new music is good too. but come on a millie.....that songs just random shit and people would kill otha people to hear that song. wtf is wrong with this world it aint real music. his older shit "the block is hot" "hustler musik" "cali dro" and more is shit you can relate to but new songs like "a millie" HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU RELATE TO THAT! im in the rap industry and i know good music when i hear. i rap and i dont say im the best rapper alive. im still underground and part of the whole underground scene...honestly theres a lot better underground rap artists better then him......just in the northwest where im from we got better talent. im not tryna trash on wayne but i would still listen to him if he made music like his older shit when he was first coming up.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

a millie does suck but dats a single(he has to appeal to a wide audience), 3peat is hard as fuck and will never be a single idk about mr. carter but dats hard as fuck too..


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> a millie does suck but dats a single(he has to appeal to a wide audience), 3peat is hard as fuck and will never be a single idk about mr. carter but dats hard as fuck too..


Best verse on that CD belongs to busta on La la la... 

now that shit was hot.


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 9, 2008)

block is hot was juvy's and what you are seeing now is what wayne wants us to see. No mor bj,juvy and manny fresh to dictate the music. But i gotta say th fucker has this rap game won. He needs to get far away from T pain, I can't fucking stand the shit those 2 ar puttin out. I mean leave that voice scrammblin mufflin shit to pain. Wayne sounds like a strung out crack had that swallowed a chicken


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 9, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> block is hot was juvy's and what you are seeing now is what wayne wants us to see. No mor bj,juvy and manny fresh to dictate the music. But i gotta say th fucker has this rap game won. He needs to get far away from T pain, I can't fucking stand the shit those 2 ar puttin out. I mean leave that voice scrammblin mufflin shit to pain. Wayne sounds like a strung out crack had that swallowed a chicken


 
I agree. That voice box or vacoder ... whatever they call it, is the worst thing that could happen to rap. Now all of a sudden everyone thinks they can sing when they use it.


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 9, 2008)

That video reminds me of a 97 hype williams video.

That aint gangsta.
-Riley Freeman


----------



## donWonton (Aug 9, 2008)

im the greatest rapper alive cuz i got the bombeeda weeda seedless reefah!


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 9, 2008)

donWonton said:


> im the greatest rapper alive cuz i got the bombeeda weeda seedless reefah!


...?

10 characters.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> block is hot was juvy's



*LOUD BUZZER SOUND*

WRONG!!
Block is hot was waynes first single
when they used to do the hot boyz tours
wayne would come out alone
and preform this song
block is hot was definitly waynes


----------



## grape swisha (Aug 10, 2008)

drobro is right. juvy was only on the chorus for the block is hot...the whole song is wayne.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahaha god i love being right and people acknowledging that im right


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 10, 2008)

just to let everyone know if they dont know allready the new nappy roots is HORRIBLE. i wasted good time downloading it. i expected it to be bad but it was worse then bad. i feel sorry for the ppl who bought the album.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> just to let everyone know if they dont know allready the new nappy roots is HORRIBLE. i wasted good time downloading it.


byahahahahhahahaha nappy roots
man i aint heard them in a while
they got a couple ok songs
other than that 
I SMELL DOO DOO hahahha


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 10, 2008)

maybe a couple ok songs on their first album. since then their shit is horrible. like the beats and lyrics and everything. i cant listen to more then a few words from their mouth and if i was drunk right now i would probablly be throwing up for trying to listen to it.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> maybe a couple ok songs on their first album. since then their shit is horrible. like the beats and lyrics and everything. i cant listen to more then a few words from their mouth and if i was drunk right now i would probablly be throwing up for trying to listen to it.


ya i was talking about their first album


----------



## GoodbyeFreedom (Aug 10, 2008)

Nappy Roots?

AWWWW NAW HELLL NAW.

lmao. those dudes suck.

first 2 or 3 singles were catchy though.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 10, 2008)

Can we say English?



mane2008 said:


> I and everyone i know and dont kno bump dis all da in zone 1 and also T.I. n jeezy dats all you hear you dont hear rock only rap n Rnb but not so much. *You can't walk down da street without hearin 3peat or mr. carter.*
> 
> People bootlegged dis CD befo it came out n still went n got da real one cause it's dart hard bra.
> 
> ...


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 10, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Can we say English?


you cant read dont respond.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 10, 2008)

nappy roots-fast car .nice beat and chorus shit lyrics


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

ya i agree with goodbyefreedom


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, I can read, English homey. Well AMerican not english. but the hogwash you speak. Stick to drugs, cause I guarantee your going NO where with that bs.




mane2008 said:


> you cant read dont respond.


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 11, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Yes, I can read, English homey. Well AMerican not english. but the hogwash you speak. Stick to drugs, cause I guarantee your going NO where with that bs.


burnnnnnnnnnnnn llol


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> Yes, I can read, English homey. Well AMerican not english. but the hogwash you speak. Stick to drugs, cause I guarantee your going NO where with that bs.


I said dont post if you cant read wat i type.
Burn not to me bra you wanna speak on the way i talk take ya ass on.
*Get da fuck over it and quit whinin like a lil bitch. Take dat diaper off and go spark a blunt.*
Hogwash? 
Go get hogtied sumwhere bra.

Aint got time to argue with u so take ya time and dont respond to my fuckin post if you cant read or understand it.


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

By the way BRA!, Or BRES, Or what ever uncompleted word you would like me to use. Wayne is fake. He has a ghost writer, think not? List to like the 2 or 3 verse in Milie. The fuck admits it himself. He's fake, the dude hasn't seen hard times sense he was 11. I highly doubt he did anything he CRAPS about when he was 11 damn years old.
Mr.X GodBless


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

put his ghost writer out there then. where does he speak on a ghost writer. quote his ass.
Wat rapper is still doin dirt after they hit it big?


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 11, 2008)

pretty much alot of them smoke weed and own a gun / permit to carry. There would actually be to many to name. Slick Rick did a drive by, Eminem pistol wipped some dude or someshit like that, Cassidy had the little murder charge thing... the list goes on. Wayne might have been on some of that shit when he was around the starting years because Cash Money was around a good while before they really hit it off so you could assume they were all doing a little of what they said they did, maybe not as big as they say it but then again who really does it big like they claim in rap these days?


----------



## mr.x007 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well he wouldn't be a "ghost writer" if I knew his name, now would he.


----------



## Multan (Aug 17, 2008)

"Uhh, I get money like a motherfucker 
Shades darker than a bitch, but I can see 
I got everything, you got nothing 
But you ain't got nothing on me 
Oh I'm gettin money like a motherfucker 
Yeaah, money you ain't never see 
Yeaah, I got everything, you got nothing 
But you ain't got nothing on me"


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

mr.x007 said:


> By the way BRA!, Or BRES, Or what ever uncompleted word you would like me to use. Wayne is fake. He has a ghost writer, think not? List to like the 2 or 3 verse in Milie. The fuck admits it himself. He's fake, the dude hasn't seen hard times sense he was 11. I highly doubt he did anything he CRAPS about when he was 11 damn years old.
> Mr.X GodBless


wow man how wrong can u be
ive listend to amillie i dont know how many fuckin times
i kno every word to every verse to every version of that song
and he NEVER NOT ONCE says he has a ghost writer
in one song he admits to never having murdered any1
but he never admits to having a ghost writer
that would just be retarded 
and ruin his career
and if i was waynes ghost writer
i damn sure wouldnt be ghost writing
think before u speak dumb ass


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> think before u speak dumb ass


Fucking internet tough guy over hear...


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

imma real life tough guy too


----------



## Trey57 (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> imma real life tough guy too


HA HA HA HA

OK

him and lil wayne are gonna come try to gangstalicious me..

hahaha


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2008)

Will all you hoodrats please define what it means to be "Gangsta"?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

technically
being a gangsta
would be 
be a member of a gang


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 18, 2008)

So is that suppose to be cool or something?...........Do you think a lot of peeps like his music for the fact of trying to be something they aren't? It's just a question cuz my 13 year old nephew be bangin that shit, We grew up in philly but it doesnt mean we gangstas.......and trust me Philly aint no joke in quite a few areas......My brother is 18 and doesnt feel his music......I think it really does attract the young teenage generation.......The high school wanna be thugs and shit...........Now Im sure there are lots of peeps who dig his shit but Im sure there are just as many who claim it because they feel they are cool, or wanna be young thugs


I stopped listening to rap years ago, I kinda just lost feeling for it. I still listen to some old school but not to much........

People say they can relate because they livin the life he raps about........I call bullshit.........If you people claim to be hood and gangstas I will be the first to tell you youngbucks you would not be on the net fighting over it...Trust me...Its not what gangsta do.................I call out all of you as a bunch of fakes.....you may like his rhymes and shit but none of yall gangstas............straight up


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

did i ever say i was?
and i know tht philly is no joke
ever heard of reed dollaz 
frank wit da grippaz
eddie morris
all them niggas is sick
not to mention cass


----------

